# Possibly preganant? Help, please?



## gigglelover (Dec 30, 2012)

EDIT:: Pictures are uploaded!!! Sorry they're not very good, Nanny was being very cooperative. If you need to see different angles/parts of her body I'd be happy to get them for you. Just a note, her hole isn't near as red today. The above view picture is misleading though, she is MUCH fatter then she appears in the picture.

My goat, Nanny was errr, umm "violated" by a tying goat we had this summer. He was supposedly fixed, but when he was "naughty" a few times I swear I saw sperm. He was matured around the end of July- bringing of August (just a guess, I'm a newbie so I don't know for sure) and was taken back the being of October. I'll get some pictures later, but she is tender underneath, her "biscuit" is bulging, the back of her legs and butt are much harrier then normal, and of course she's much fatter. I tried to feel her belly, but she obviously didn't like it, and waddled away. I'll have pictures around 7 tonight after to do my chores. Please give me advice on wether or not she's pregnant, and what to do if she is. Please excuse any typos, as I am on my iPhone and it is very hard to proof read and autocorrect makes mistakes.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

First off welcome to The Goat Spot!
We'll help the best we can by pics, would love to see her.
My first oops is due any day now. 
The more hair/fur on her legs is winter coat. Unless you live in the tropics.


----------



## gigglelover (Dec 30, 2012)

nancy d said:


> First off welcome to The Goat Spot!
> We'll help the best we can by pics, would love to see her.
> My first oops is due any day now.
> The more hair/fur on her legs is winter coat. Unless you live in the tropics.


Thank you! I'll try to get pictures ASAP. I live in SD, so defiantly not the tropic! That shows how much I know about goats, thinking them longer hair had something to do with pregnancy.  If I don't have the pictures by tonight, I will for sure have them tomorrow morning and would much appreciate your help!

EDIT:: The only thing that's throwing me off is that she doesn't have big milk sacks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did the male goat have anything dangling down on his back end? Like just underneath his back legs?


----------



## gigglelover (Dec 30, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Did the male goat have anything dangling down on his back end? Like just underneath his back legs?


I'm sorry, I really didn't look, and didn't think to because I was told he was cut. He looked as if he was cut, I don't remember seeing any err, "nuts". Thats what confuses me so much about this whole situation.I didn't think she was pregnant until today when the "bulging" happened, and she was sore underneath.


----------



## gigglelover (Dec 30, 2012)

Pictures are uploaded!!! Sorry they're not very good, Nanny was being very cooperative. If you need to see different angles/parts of her body I'd be happy to get them for you. Just a note, her hole isn't near as red today. Oh, and I felt her tits and they seem fuller, and baggier.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks definetly prego! Alot of does wont form an udder till right before they kid so that's not always a sure sign of impending delivery.


----------



## gigglelover (Dec 30, 2012)

nancy d said:


> She looks definetly prego! Alot of does wont form an udder till right before they kid so that's not always a sure sign of impending delivery.


Yeah! I'm so excited! Thank you for helping me. Do you have any advice on pre-delivery, delivery or care after she has delivered? I'm a total newbie to the whole goat thing, we've had Nanny for I think 3 years now, but I still don't know very much.

I think we will be getting her ultrasounded by a family friend who is a vet to be sure, or would it be better to get her blood tested?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

you are very lucky to have a vet at your finger tips, you could do either ultrasound or blood test sent to biotracking. I'm thinking an ultrasound would be better you could see if there is more than one and maybe a better idea on due date. There is a lot of information on here. but fiasco farm has a nice site also broken down so you don't have to do as much hunting and pecking for it.


----------



## gigglelover (Dec 30, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> you are very lucky to have a vet at your finger tips, you could do either ultrasound or blood test sent to biotracking. I'm thinking an ultrasound would be better you could see if there is more than one and maybe a better idea on due date. There is a lot of information on here. but fiasco farm has a nice site also broken down so you don't have to do as much hunting and pecking for it.


Yeah, I was also thinking an ultrasound would be better also. Eden Hills Blog is the website I first went to, and is what got me on the track of thinking Nanny was pregnant, then I saw Fiasco Farms, I'll for sure check there again. Do you have any advice for delivery?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes the nice thing about ultra sound is knowing how many.
There was a ultrasound demo in Sept. Our Oops doe is carrying twins. She comes from a line of quads so this was great info in her case.
I agree with Clearwtrb, Fiasco has lots of good info.
The other thing for now is I preach Loose Minerals with High Copper Content.


----------



## gigglelover (Dec 30, 2012)

nancy d said:


> Yes the nice thing about ultra sound is knowing how many.
> There was a ultrasound demo in Sept. Our Oops doe is carrying twins. She comes from a line of quads so this was great info in her case.
> I agree with Clearwtrb, Fiasco has lots of good info.
> The other thing for now is I preach Loose Minerals with High Copper Content.


Congratulations on your "oops" doe! Do goats often have quads? I never knew they had that many, except in rare situations. I'll for sure look into the loose minerals, is there anything else I need to get/do? I'll know when the vets will come in a few hours, and she lives near us to hopefully it will be soon!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

The buck she was bred to the same size/breed as your doe? or a much larger breed?


----------



## gigglelover (Dec 30, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:


> The buck she was bred to the same size/breed as your doe? or a much larger breed?


He was the same size as her, I'm guessing they where they same breed because they where both for rodeo. They are both pretty big goats. I don't think we'll have to worry about the kids being too big.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

gigglelover said:


> Congratulations on your "oops" doe! Do goats often have quads? I never knew they had that many, except in rare situations. I'll for sure look into the loose minerals, is there anything else I need to get/do? I'll know when the vets will come in a few hours, and she lives near us to hopefully it will be soon!


Quads arent rare here though I wish! A pair of Boer sisters take turns; one has trips & the other quads every other season.

When you get your minerals dont let anyone sell you the stuff for sheep & tell you "Oh it's great for goats".
Read the tag, you should have around 1800-2000+ minimum ppm copper.
SweetLix makes a great product though we have since switched to whats called "RightNow Onyx" by Cargill. Its a cow mineral but since using it have had only one bad kidding as opposed to like 4 out of 7 does with kids having folded leg(s) while trying to come through the canal.
ps If you dont know how to do injections ask your vet to show you how.


----------



## gigglelover (Dec 30, 2012)

nancy d said:


> Quads arent rare here though I wish! A pair of Boer sisters take turns; one has trips & the other quads every other season.
> 
> When you get your minerals dont let anyone sell you the stuff for sheep & tell you "Oh it's great for goats".
> Read the tag, you should have around 1800-2000+ minimum ppm copper.
> SweetLix makes a great product though we have since switched to whats called "RightNow Onyx" by Cargill. Its a cow mineral but since using it have had only one bad kidding as opposed to like 4 out of 7 does with kids having folded leg( s) while trying to come through the canal.


Poor you! Quads and triplets!  I think I read that on a site, that you can't use sheep mineral for goats because there's not a enough copper. Do you think I could use the cow mineral I have here if it has enough copper? Because I have PLENTY! Do you have any grain suggestions?

When the kids are born, will I need to keep them in my heated caving room, or will my barn work? (It gets down to at least -10F here most nights, that's why Nanny's in the barn, with an XXL dog coat! )


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

gigglelover said:


> Poor you! Quads and triplets!  I think I read that on a site, that you can't use sheep mineral for goats because there's not a enough copper. Do you think I could use the cow mineral I have here if it has enough copper? Because I have PLENTY! Do you have any grain suggestions?
> 
> When the kids are born, will I need to keep them in my heated caving room, or will my barn work? (It gets down to at least -10F here most nights, that's why Nanny's in the barn, with an XXL dog coat! )


That's correct, there's hardly any copper for sheep. Your cow mineral might have enough but check the tag. Now we're talking loose minerals here, not blocks.
My girls usually have their kids in a draft free stall if I can get them there in time. Plenty deep straw & a box with straw turned on it's side so kids have a place to snuggle if they want. Ive never used coats or heat lamps.
We feed what's called BoerGoatDeveloper by CH Nutrition. It is 17% protein & has a coccistat in it.


----------



## gigglelover (Dec 30, 2012)

nancy d said:


> That's correct, there's hardly any copper for sheep. Your cow mineral might have enough but check the tag. Now we're talking loose minerals here, not blocks.
> My girls usually have their kids in a draft free stall if I can get them there in time. Plenty deep straw & a box with straw turned on it's side so kids have a place to snuggle if they want. Ive never used coats or heat lamps.
> We feed what's called BoerGoatDeveloper by CH Nutrition. It is 17% protein & has a coccistat in it.


One time Nanny got loose and ate 1/2 block of our mineral! It's loose mineral that I'm talking about now though. What do you mean by straw turned on its side?

Nanny loves her coat once it's on, but when you putting it on she's not very cooperative
I'll add that feed to my list; how much do you suggest I feed her?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Welcome, I agree she's bred, you can see the baby bump (kids are on the right side of the doe, rumen on left). My goats regularly have trips or quads. But, I have Nigerians.

Are you feeding her grain now, what quantity, what's the protein content? Be aware that feeding lots of high protein feed throughout the pregnancy can contribute to very large kids, with hard bones. I had 2 c-sections my first 2 years, because I was feeding too much grain. So, I start by raising their grain prior to breeding then I feed that amount for 60 days, then I start cutting it back through the next 60 days, then the last month I add more alfalfa pellets and gradually increase the grain toward kidding time. Someone with large breeds can help with quantity. I am now having healthy sized kids and easier birthing.

So, gestation in a goat is approximately 150 days. If you can guesstimate the time the buck was in with her you may get an idea of when to expect kids. Not having exact dates is a problem...you will have to be watching for signs of kidding. www.fiascofarm.com is a good place to find all of those. After you've read up on ligaments, etc., we can walk you through it.


----------



## gigglelover (Dec 30, 2012)

Di said:


> Welcome, I agree she's bred, you can see the baby bump (kids are on the right side of the doe, rumen on left). My goats regularly have trips or quads. But, I have Nigerians.
> 
> Are you feeding her grain now, what quantity, what's the protein content? Be aware that feeding lots of high protein feed throughout the pregnancy can contribute to very large kids, with hard bones. I had 2 c-sections my first 2 years, because I was feeding too much grain. So, I start by raising their grain prior to breeding then I feed that amount for 60 days, then I start cutting it back through the next 60 days, then the last month I add more alfalfa pellets and gradually increase the grain toward kidding time. Someone with large breeds can help with quantity. I am now having healthy sized kids and easier birthing.
> 
> So, gestation in a goat is approximately 150 days. If you can guesstimate the time the buck was in with her you may get an idea of when to expect kids. Not having exact dates is a problem...you will have to be watching for signs of kidding. www.fiascofarm.com is a good place to find all of those. After you've read up on ligaments, etc., we can walk you through it.


I'm pretty sure she's bred too, I just wish I could feel the baby(ies).

I'm not sure of the protein quantity, but I just started graining her. I feed her 3 to 4 cups of COB daily along with her hay, food scraps, and minerals (yes, it has a good amount copper). Sometimes I feed her treats with molasses mixed in. Nanny's a pretty large goat, and Wall-E was very meaty so I just hope they're/it isn't not too big! :worried:

The buck was with her from May to early September. When we first got him he was a little baby, I'm guessing just weaned. He didn't start doing it to her until I _think_ it was late July, but possibly later or earlier. I'm thinking she most likely was bred sometime in mid August. That would put her to kid in mid January? (if I'm correct)

I tried the ligament thingy, but I couldn't even do what they were doing to the not in labor goat. I'll estch some videos, and hopefully figure it out.
Thanks!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

best advice is follow the list on fiasco. really watch for her ligaments to go away, (fiasco has pretty good pictures), watch for when she actually gets that amber colored goo(once that happens I check every hour).. Have everything ready, iodine to dip the naval cord, plenty of towels to get the baby dried off. Clean hands with short nails in case you have to go in. Many do a bo-se shot before delivery (6 wks I believe). It's a good idea to have a bottle with a pritchard nipple and some colostrum replacer just in case. I'd say vet number hand but obviously that's not a problem for you


----------



## gigglelover (Dec 30, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> best advice is follow the list on fiasco. really watch for her ligaments to go away, (fiasco has pretty good pictures), watch for when she actually gets that amber colored goo(once that happens I check every hour).. Have everything ready, iodine to dip the naval cord, plenty of towels to get the baby dried off. Clean hands with short nails in case you have to go in. Many do a bo-se shot before delivery (6 wks I believe). It's a good idea to have a bottle with a pritchard nipple and some colostrum replacer just in case. I'd say vet number hand but obviously that's not a problem for you


Thanks! I'll defiantly read some more on Fiasco tonight!


----------



## gigglelover (Dec 30, 2012)

Double post, sorry.


----------

